# Solved: Sewing Machine



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello all,

Not sure if we've got any experts here on the matter, but all suggestions will be appreciated.

T'other half is wanting a sewing machine, so naturally I said I'd buy her one.

Trouble is, I have no clue whatsoever as what makes a good sewing machine, how much the average price is.

Little background info:

It'll mainly be for taking up dresses, trousers, etc. nothing too extreme.
Don't want anything too big.
She likes bright colours.
I'm not 100% convinced she will even use it that often, at least after the novelty wears off, so I'm not wanting to spend too much over £100 really, as I can see it being a waste of money.

I know she has had her eye on this one:
http://www.johnlewis.com/231078148/Product.aspx

Is that a good one? 

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd suggest a Brand name .. Thinking that service/parts/accessories might be easier to obtain.
You might want to see if obtaining service is convenient for the John Lewis in your area.
That might be more important than Bright colors ... (_Thinking like a man who has to deal with problems_  )


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

It has a 2 year guarantee with it, and there is a couple of John Lewis' nearby where I can go and look at the product and ask questions about it.

It's just knowing what questions to ask  that's where I'm struggling 

And you wouldn't want to say something is more important than bright colours to her


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

jamwaky said:


> And you wouldn't want to say something is more important than bright colours to her











Instructions on how to Clean and Oil it would be helpful.
Having a dealer in you area is an advantage .. Do they perform service ??


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

Haha

Do you think it looks okay though? I have no idea what I'm looking for 

I will have a few cans of paint kicking around somewhere if I end up getting a white one 

I can then say it's personalised


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you need .. I could make you some colorful Racing stickers to put on a white one 
It's probably OK .. (Save the paint)
It might be made by a brand name MFR .. And marketed under the John Lewis name.

My wife had one from Sears (a Kenmore) .. But it was made by Janome ...


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't mean to sound ignorant to the sewing world, but you are just throwing words at me 

My Mother has a sewing machine which she received from my Nan, which, at a guess, must be as old as my Mother herself (She'll forgive me for saying, she's not far off 50  ) and that still runs like a beaut  

For what the other half will use it for, I can't imagine it ever been too stressed, it will live an easy life


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

jamwaky said:


> .. I can't imagine it ever been too stressed, it will live an easy life


I figured .. That 's why I said it's probably OK .. And it's a simple machine - It shouldn't need service for a really long time.


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I'll just get it then  

Thanks a lot


----------

